# DoorDash announces it's kicking ass! The market reacts.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DoorDash jumps 17% after earnings show food orders soaring to records and reveal strong guidance for 2022


DoorDash stock surged early Thursday. The company reported $1.3 billion in revenue versus the $1.28 billion expected in the fourth quarter.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> DoorDash jumps 17% after earnings show food orders soaring to records and reveal strong guidance for 2022
> 
> 
> DoorDash stock surged early Thursday. The company reported $1.3 billion in revenue versus the $1.28 billion expected in the fourth quarter.
> ...


So thats why you jumped ship from GH and now use DD as your primary. You knew this from sitting in on their board meetings.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

And they only lost twice as much money as expected. Great quarter!

Just like they think of drivers. All they need is more orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> And they only lost twice as much money as expected. Great quarter!
> 
> Just like they think of drivers. All they need is more orders.


Notice the article makes no mention of profit or loss, very telling. All these gigs only talk about top line growth as they can't talk about profitability. It amazes me after all these years these gigs can drive up stock prices on the "premise" that someday they will become profitable.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Imho when the either of covid wears off with all this fees food delivery can only get slower...in vivid record deliverys.. many are tired of the fees and store owners are very tired of paying 30 % it will just grow slow with youth


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's just one of many emerging black holes in our economy. I don't know of any other companies as shitty as these, but there's plenty of money losing businesses that will eventually have to change.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Restaurant owners complain that the gig apps take too much money and that they don’t profit from the gig app delivery orders

Delivery Drivers complain that they don’t earn a livable wage doing these deliveries

Customers complain that the prices are too high on the gig apps

None of these gig apps are making any quarterly profits

Seems like everyone is losing except for the upper executives of these apps. Tony Xu, Door Dash CEO, made over 400 Million dollars in 2020. I honestly believe that these gig app companies are all modern day Ponzi schemes.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> Restaurant owners complain that the gig apps take too much money and that they don’t profit from the gig app delivery orders
> 
> Delivery Drivers complain that they don’t earn a livable wage doing these deliveries
> 
> ...


If you're correct then the big question would be why have people been investing piles of money in these companies?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Notice the article makes no mention of profit or loss, very telling. All these gigs only talk about top line growth as they can't talk about profitability. It amazes me after all these years these gigs can drive up stock prices on the "premise" that someday they will become profitable.


I wonder what they’re laundering?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Restaurant owners complain that the gig apps take too much money and that they don’t profit from the gig app delivery orders
> 
> Delivery Drivers complain that they don’t earn a livable wage doing these deliveries
> 
> ...


It benefits the customer and noone else, plain and simple.

They'd have to charge $9.99 delivery that goes to the driver, take only 15% cut as their profit and eliminate all these cheap undesirable fast food customers in order to make everyone else happy. 

But instead they take too much commission, charge too little for the delivery, take a ton of unprofitable orders and screw over the people doing all the work.

McDonalds pays minimum wage which is more than we make. If they could have hired drivers like pizza places and made a profit, they would have done it 40 years ago.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seamus said:


> DoorDash announces it's kicking their drivers asses! The market reacts.


FIFY


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> If you're correct then the big question would be why have people been investing piles of money in these companies?


I guess investors hope that these companies are the next Amazon. Amazon lost money for a long time before they started paying off.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Notice the article makes no mention of profit or loss, very telling. All these gigs only talk about top line growth as they can't talk about profitability. It amazes me after all these years these gigs can drive up stock prices on the "premise" that someday they will become profitable.


Isn't DoorDash still getting investor capital as well to continue operating?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Hexonxonx said:


> Isn't DoorDash still getting investor capital as well to continue operating?


To be continued,


----------

